
Show HN: Turtle – Minimal Easy to Use CSS Framework - bauripalash
https://github.com/xedtech/turtle
======
brudgers
An interesting project. Without documentation, it may not be as easy for other
people to use as it is for it's authors because other people will come to the
project unfamiliar with its abstractions, methods, and syntax.

~~~
bauripalash
I'm working on the documentation

